# Rats wont use hammock :(



## Shannon (May 19, 2008)

Hello there. I have 2 male rats that refuse to use their hammock. I've heard that ratties LOVE hammocks and I've done evrything I can think of to intice them to use it. I put a fleece blanket on it and have even hidden treats in the blanket. All they do is stay on the shelve and use their front paws to move the blanket to them and grab the treat. I've even placed them on it and they jump off at the first chance. anything else I can try?? or do I just chalk it up to their personalities?

Thanks!


----------



## AlxBlack17 (Dec 3, 2007)

You just have to keep trying. I've had one rat since October and the second since December. I bought a hammock and they never used it like one, they slept under it instead. I got them a second hammock later after they chewed the first one to pieces. I saw them sleep in that one once. About a week ago, I made them a hammock from a wash cloth and they have been sleeping in it everyday now! Just keep offering the hammocks to them. Its taken mine 6 months to learn.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Give them time. It's taken my girls a month to realise that a hammock actually won't collapse and break their wee little bones, so I guess it's just one of those things. They either jump in it, or they don't. If they don't, they'll have to find it in their own way eventually.

Remember though, rat's aren't genetically engineered to love hammocks :lol: you've introduced them to it, now just let them get used to it. Maybe try switching hammocks on a regular basis too, so it doesn't become a fixed unused piece of furniture in the cage, but it excites their interest often


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

It took mine a long time to learn that hammocks were great places to sleep. Months. They always preferred sleeping somewhere else. Occasionally I'd find one lounging, but that was rare. Then all of a sudden they just started sleeping in them, and now they love hammocks. I didn't really do anything special though - I just kept putting them in their cage, and eventually they figured it out.


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Mine sometimes love their hammocks but they go through phases where they will never use it for weeks then they will use it all the time. but not all of them will like them. My friend had two rats for almost 3 years and they refused to touch their hammock, it may not be their favourite place to sleep and they may just be happy where ever else they choose to snuggle  I'd just leave it up to them. I wouldnt take it out though, because as Mana say's, one day they may just decide to go up there


----------



## strangeduck (Jun 1, 2008)

I agree with the others, just keep offering them. I have a couple of rescued rats that were a year old when they came to live with me and never had seen a hammock and it took them months to decide it was a comfy place to sleep. Now they're in them all the time.


----------

